# Mk6.5 trunk lid spoiler



## 12veeR (Sep 25, 2016)

Hello I am looking at ecs tunings trunk lid spoilers just curious on the measurements some are 40 inches some are 43’ if anyone has any knowledge on the differences or knows the specs on a gli lid spoiler I’d appreciate it thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

